# Tire options for stock 17" size?



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

So far I've seen lots of discussion on different tire/wheel sizes and drag radials, but has anyone had good success with a particular brand in the stock 245/45R17 size? I don't take my car to the strip or do anything too abusive to them, but I'd like to be able to get some more grip in the rain. Yesterday I kicked the rear end out a little while making a left turn in 3rd at about 20mph onto an interstate onramp. Maybe I've gotten too used to FWD, but at such low RPM, that seems a little unacceptable. Or maybe Cooper Zeons (it came with them) are just junky in rain.

I've had great luck running Dunlop Direzza DZ101s on the 16"s on my Grand Am - superb grip, so I'm leaning towards getting a set for my Goat, if not the Direzza Star Specs. The BFG G-Force series has my interest too. I've never had good luck with GY Eagles, so I'm not even going to consider them.

What has been your experience with different brands and what would you recommend?


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I solved the very problem you had by buying a 4WD truck for the nasty weather...but to your question...I used to be a die hard Goodyear guy but I think they have lost their direction...it seemed to me that they led the tire world...or at least were the match of anything out there...lately they seem to be the maker of expensive mediocre tires...

I had a Mazda 6 with Michelin Pilot all seasons...no grip at all in the wet and little grip in the snow and they were expensive tires...

My 2000 Escalade has Bridgestones that are more car like than truck like...I rarely use 4WD even in Chicago area snows...these were OE tires for the '07 Eskys...

The B.F. Goodrich tires on our GTOs seem to not have all that much grip in the wet so these would not be on my list for replacement tires...

Just remember that tires that may have been good on your front driver may not be the same on your rear drive GTO...depending on your driving style and the weather you get...I am sure someone will chime in here with the perfect tire for you...costwise, gripwise and lookswise...

Bill


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

forgot to to mention but of the Goodyear tires I have had from 1985 or so...

Original Goodyear Eagle GTs...slippery in the rain and snow...
Eagle GT +4...what an improvement...ran out of grip around 30K miles
Eagle GA...decent in all weather but just average grip...
Eagle Aquatreds...very nice...expensive (relatively)
Eagle LS...like the GAs...competent but that's it...
the above were all on GM front drive cars...

Bill


----------

